# Video Mosaik



## cutastrophal (8. August 2007)

Ich sitze gerade an einer Aufgabe und benötige ein paar Beispiele und/oder Lösungsansätze.
Wer kann mir bei folgendem Problem helfen:

Erstellen eines Video-Mosaik über 10 Sekunden. Das Raster soll mit 4 Bildern beginnen und in einer Rückfahrt auf ein 1000er Raster (1000 Bilder) kommen. Ein Realfilm spielt die ganze Zeit auf den Bildern des Mosaiks (von Close zu Totale).

Gibt es ein Tool dafür? Hat jemand so etwas schon gesehen?

Wenn es genauer sein soll, einfach sagen.

Danke. Grüße


----------



## bokay (9. August 2007)

Also zum Fotomosaik erstellen könnte dieses tool dir ev. weiterhelfen..

Welche Programme stehen dir zur Verfügung?


----------



## cutastrophal (9. August 2007)

Danke. Im Moment arbeite ich mich mit dem Toll MozoDojo. Leider fehlt mir da eine Eingabe von Bildsequenzen, sowie die Ausgabe von Filmdateien bzw. Bildsequenzen um den Prozeß zu automatisieren.

Dazu kommt eben das Problem dass sich ein festgelegter Teil an Bildern über die Zeit verschieben soll, damit man die Zeichnung der Person, die auf den Bildern dargestellt wird exakt sieht.

Grüße


----------

